# Roid-Rage's 1 year B+C



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So I have had 6 months off of all gear now, no AAS, peptides or GH, in fact no supplements either. I've been fully recovered for at least 4 months of this and was fully functioning throughout my last PCT and straight after. No blood tests so cant be 100% but I have done a fair few cycles and know what it feels like to be shut down etc.

I am due to start a blast and cruise on the 8th March and its a trial run so thought I'd start a thread to track progress throughout. I have only ever done traditional cycles and PCT so this is an easy introduction to gage how my body reacts.

I finished my last cycle at 6 foot, 12% BF and 198lb and am now starting this cycle at 6 foot (still), 15% BF and 196lb. My Mrs and I had a baby during these 6 months so if I am fair I probably could have held onto more than this and stayed a little leaner but hey ho. The 12% as measured by a sports therapist, the 15% was measured by me but my method had agreed with the 12% and visually the 3% increase seems about right.

The basic AAS protocol I plan to follow is;

Blast Week 1-14

Cruise Week 15-20

Blast Week 21-34

Cruise/Taper Week 35-40

HCG + HMG Blast Week 41-42 (Will be running HCG throughout)

PCT Week 43-50

HGH Week 1-52

So exactly 1 year all inclusive. I will follow with a detailed protocol but for those of you who cant be bothered reading that this gives you the gist. Also Nutrition and Training plan to follow.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> So I have had 6 months off of all gear now, no AAS, peptides or GH, in fact no supplements either. I've been fully recovered for at least 4 months of this and was fully functioning throughout my last PCT and straight after. No blood tests so cant be 100% but I have done a fair few cycles and know what it feels like to be shut down etc.
> 
> I am due to start a blast and cruise on the 8th March and its a trial run so thought I'd start a thread to track progress throughout. I have only ever done traditional cycles and PCT so this is an easy introduction to gage how my body reacts.
> 
> ...


Have you got any current pictures or anything mate?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> So I have had 6 months off of all gear now, no AAS, peptides or GH, in fact no supplements either. I've been fully recovered for at least 4 months of this and was fully functioning throughout my last PCT and straight after. No blood tests so cant be 100% but I have done a fair few cycles and know what it feels like to be shut down etc.
> 
> I am due to start a blast and cruise on the 8th March and its a trial run so thought I'd start a thread to track progress throughout. I have only ever done traditional cycles and PCT so this is an easy introduction to gage how my body reacts.
> 
> ...


congrats on being off for 6 months that must have been tough


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Have you got any current pictures or anything mate?


The last pictures I have are when I finished my last cycle but I have my Mrs booked in to take some more current ones when I start on the 8th that I will post on here.



lukeyybrown1 said:


> congrats on being off for 6 months that must have been tough


Not as tough for me as some people as I was only doing two 12-16 week cycles a year anyway but ye weren't easy, I have been itching to get back on. When we found out my Mrs was pregnant she asked me to stay off at the end of the pregnancy and while he was little baby which was fair enough. He will be 5 months end of Feb so can get back on it now


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

In for nutrition plan!

How much is a years worth of GH costing you?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats on the little one as well!


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds good, gonna follow along. Congrats!


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> In for nutrition plan!
> 
> How much is a years worth of GH costing you?


Not sure how much I can go into pricing to be honest and depends on what brands I use throughout I'm starting with pin wheel hyges though and if I stick with them throughout its going to cost me more than all the other gear put together.



WilsonR6 said:


> Congrats on the little one as well!





GermanShark94 said:


> Sounds good, gonna follow along. Congrats!


Cheers guys few more years and I'll have a new training partner


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Rough Nutrition Plan

I'm going to start at 3300 cals, 300g protein, 300g carbs and 100g fat per day as I would like to lean up a bit on the first blast while gaining some lean mass, I will adjust this accordingly based on calliper measurements and weigh ins etc.

On the second blast I will ramp this up gradually to 4500 cals, 400g protein, 500g carbs and 100g fat and even further if gains diminish but I think this will probably be enough.

During the taper and PCT I will keep to this as long as I don't start gaining fat and then when I do I will taper this down to the cals and macros from the first blast which should be enough to maintain leanness and mass.

All of my calories will come from whole grains, fruit, veg, meat, fish, eggs and dairy apart from a weekly cheat meal although I may forego these for the first few months to lean up a little. My days are split into two types, work days and days off so I will do a rough guide of what I eat on each, I wont include portions though as they will be based on the above and adjusted accordingly.

Work Day

7am porridge / weetabix and a banana

8am 5 mile cycle ride

10am protein bar and an apple

1pm chicken and plain salad

4pm protein shake and blueberries

5pm 5 mile cycle ride

6pm evening meal (see below)

7pm workout on training days

8pm protein and carb shake

10pm natural yoghurt, pistachios, walnuts and cashews

Day Off

10am full english (grilled beef or venison sausages, no salt or sugar baked beans, grilled trimmed lean bacon, poached eggs, wholemeal toast, grilled tomatoes and mushrooms)

1pm workout on training days

2pm protein and carb shake

4pm meat or fish salad

8pm evening meal (see below)

Evening Meals

Although I do adjust the other portion sizes based on calories and macros I am trying to hit I use this meal and the portion size to make the most difference to daily intake so this meal can be quite small or large based on goals.

I have pretty normal meals, curry, spaghetti bolognaise, stir fry, roast, all the usuals etc. but they are all based on;

Meat; usually beef, chicken or turkey but occasionally leaner cuts of pork or lamb or sometimes I try a different type of meat

or Fish; usually salmon or seafood but occasionally pretty much any other type of fish

And; wholemeal / whole grain pasta, noodles or rice etc. (sweet potatoes or other starchy veg if I have the spare cals and macros)

And; lots of vegetables

And; sauce, if required, I always go for the lowest cal, most natural option and use the bare minimum

Don't think I missed anything but again any comments welcome.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Training Plan

As you know I have been off the gear for 6 months, the first 2 of these I tried to persist with the workouts I was doing to retain my gains, the next 2 months were the first my son was born so was slack I'm not going to lie but since the new year I have been following a 2 day per week routine which I have been enjoying and I am going to carry on with to start with on the gear until I feel like I am recovering too quickly in between workouts.

Cardio;

Throughout the whole year I will doing a 5 mile cycle ride to and from work Monday to Friday, I find these short but intense cardio sessions are enough and 50 miles per week is a good amount, to give you an idea I ride a Giant race bike and give it my all both there and back when traffic or lights aren't stopping me. I have been doing this a while so I have a good route with a nice run most days. Obviously when I have a day off work or go away for business I don't do this but more often than not I do at least a few days per week if not the whole week.

Workouts;

Sunday;

Traditional Deadlifts, Bent Over Rows, Barbell Shrugs, Bench Press, Incline Bench Press, Back Squats, Over Head Press, Front Squats, Crunches, Bicycles

A few warm sets of each followed by 3 working sets of 12, 10 and 8 reps

Wednesday;

Wide Grip Pull Ups, Tricep Dips, Chin Ups, Suspended Windmills, Suspended Leg Raises, Wide Grip Push Ups, Inverted Rows, Laying V Ups, Hanging Leg Raises, Ab Rollers

1 un weighted warm up set of each followed by 3 working weight sets 12, 10 and 8 reps

I'll stick with the above for the first 8 weeks then jump onto the following 5 day split for 8 weeks (same sets and reps as above);

Friday

Deadlifts, Wide Grip Pull Ups, Bent Over Rows, Chin Ups, Incline Hammer Curls, Dumbbell Rows, Lateral Dumbbell Raises, Reverse Dumbbell Flys

Saturday

Bench Press, Incline Bench Press, Close Grip Press Tricep Dips, Dumbbell Flys, Incline Dumbell Press, Tricep Kick Backs, Laying Tricep Extensions

Sunday

Ab Rollers, Suspended Windmills, Laying V Ups, Bicycles, Obliques, Suspended Leg Raises, Crunches, Hanging Leg Raises

Tuesday

Leg Curls, Back Squats, Front Squats, Calf Raises, Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Lunges, Zercher Squats, Goblet Squats

Wednesday

Overhead Press, Barbell Shrugs, Shoulder Press, Upright Rows, Incline Barbell Shrugs, Side Dumbbell Raises, Front Dumbbell Raises

I rotate the last few exercises for new ones every so often but the main lifts stay the same.

I'll go down to the following two day split for the cruise;

Saturday

Deadlifts, Bent Over Rows, Barbell Shrugs, Squats, Chin Ups

Sunday

Bench Press, Incline Bench Press, Overhead Press, Tricep Dips, Ab Rollers

Then back up to the 5 day split rotating some of the minor lifts every 4-6 weeks until the PCT hits me and I'm struggling to keep the volume up and then I will go back to the first workout format with one day free weights FBW and one day calisthenics FBW until the end.

Make sense?


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds well planned!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

> Work Day
> 
> 7am porridge / weetabix and a banana
> 
> ...


I don't see 300g protein in either of those

Looks like barely 200g unless you're having 100g shakes lol


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Interesting to follow, good luck with this mate!

Also a question, will you be running hcg though out the Blast Cycle, Cruise, Blast then Cruise again?


----------



## niko69 (Feb 4, 2015)

this log will help determine if I should b/c. keep it up mate


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> Sounds well planned!


Cheers drug list to follow mate



WilsonR6 said:


> I don't see 300g protein in either of those
> 
> Looks like barely 200g unless you're having 100g shakes lol


Its because I buy my proteins and carbs etc. as ingredients and mix them up how much I want of each so sometimes post workout I will have a 100g shake if I'm falling short on protein that day.

Also the portions are not in a conventional I'll have two large steak with a little bit of mash potato and a pile of broccoli for instance where as the average Joe has one small steak, a pile of mash and a few broccoli florets. Not to mention that when I say I have chicken and salad for lunch at work this is 4 chicken thighs haha.



waaky said:


> Interesting to follow, good luck with this mate!
> 
> Also a question, will you be running hcg though out the Blast Cycle, Cruise, Blast then Cruise again?


Yep I'm going to run 500iu twice per week through from week 3 to 40 then week 41 and 42 I'll be doing 3 x 500iu per week and 3 x 75iu HMG to kick start everything before pct. I'd never allow myself to get shut down by not using HCG, have done in past and recovery is so much slower. To avoid desensitisation (which is mostly a myth anyway at these doses) I am going to run 20mg per day of Nolvadex for 4 weeks during the cruise as I have read some good things about this.



niko69 said:


> this log will help determine if I should b/c. keep it up mate


Glad to hear it, this is why I chose to write it as I would have liked some of these to read before planning my own.


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> Cheers drug list to follow mate
> 
> Its because I buy my proteins and carbs etc. as ingredients and mix them up how much I want of each so sometimes post workout I will have a 100g shake if I'm falling short on protein that day.
> 
> ...


Nice man, thanks for the explanation. Will be a good theead for others to have an idea also if they ever wanting to do similar course. Good luck!


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

waaky said:


> Nice man, thanks for the explanation. Will be a good theead for others to have an idea also if they ever wanting to do similar course. Good luck!


No problem that's what I'm hoping because when I was researching I could only find people doing a full b+c committed to trt or people running traditional cycles who had progress threads but plenty of people have run a b+c for a year or a few and recovered so I wanted to look at this option of a year b+c / 6 months clean repeat compared to the standard two cycles a year approach. Lots of planning has gone into this so I am very excited to start mate.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> The last pictures I have are when I finished my last cycle but I have my Mrs booked in to take some more current ones when I start on the 8th that I will post on here.
> 
> Not as tough for me as some people as I was only doing two 12-16 week cycles a year anyway but ye weren't easy, I have been itching to get back on. When we found out my Mrs was pregnant she asked me to stay off at the end of the pregnancy and while he was little baby which was fair enough. He will be 5 months end of Feb so can get back on it now


Do you mind me asking me what your PCT was bro? HCG usage etc


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

The Drugs

HGH

Week 1-6 4iu 3x p/wk

Week 7-22 4iu ED

Week 27-42 8iu 3x p/wk

Week 43-46 4iu ED

Week 47-52 4iu 3x p/wk

The reasons I am running it like this is the 4iu 3 times per week is a nice starter while the AAS kicks in as I haven't used GH in a while and don't want to end up with sides or bloat from too much too soon. Also towards the end this will help taper off and promote natural production to gradually take over as at 28 I'm hoping I still have some natural GH going on. The 20 weeks at 4iu ED is while I will be leaning up and the 20 weeks at 8iu 3x p/wk is while I will be adding mass more will become clear on this when you see the AAS I am using for each blast.

I'm starting with a 200iu box of Hygetropin pin wheel (hygenepharma.com) for the GH but I do have a lot of options so may try a few different ones throughout this; the dna strand hyges (hygetropin.cn); (at reasonable prices)

various colour tops generics serum tested; (at cheaper prices)

ansomone; jintropin; (fairly expensive)

pfizer genotropin; norditropin; humatrope; saizen somatropin (expensive pens)

So I short I am a little torn on whether to try each one, try some of them or stick with one and money is a factor so I have chosen to buy the GH as I go. The rest of the gear and PCT I have on hand though and as I said I have 200iu of GH to get me started.

TBC...


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Do you mind me asking me what your PCT was bro? HCG usage etc


Ye no problem HCG was 500iu 2x p/wk throughout starting week 3 as I was on long esters, then I did HCG 500iu 3x p/ wk and HMG 75iu 3x p/wk for the 2 weeks between gear and PCT and then the PCT was Clomid 100\50\50\25 Nolvadex 40\30\20\10


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> Ye no problem HCG was 500iu 2x p/wk throughout starting week 3 as I was on long esters, then I did HCG 500iu 3x p/ wk and HMG 75iu 3x p/wk for the 2 weeks between gear and PCT and then the PCT was Clomid 100\50\50\25 Nolvadex 40\30\20\10


Thanks very much bro. How long did you run your PCT for till your mrs was pregnant?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Thanks very much bro. How long did you run your PCT for till your mrs was pregnant?


I had only been doing 2 cycles per year so just ran the standard 4 week PCT for the last cycle, she was already pregnant way before that, the pregnancy was a complete accident and actually happened while I was on Test and Tren and my mrs was on the pill haha, I was running hcg that whole cycle though.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

The Drugs Continued

First Blast

Week 1 500mg Test (front load)

Week 2-14 250mg Test + 600mg Masteron p/wk (blend of 450mg enanthate + 150mg propionate)

Week 9-14 Anavar 50mg ED

Week 3-14 Arimidex 0.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 3-14 HCG 500iu 2x p/wk

Week 1-6 HGH 4iu 3x p/wk

Week 7-14 HGH 4iu ED

Taper

Week 15-16 250mg Test + 300mg Masteron p/wk (blend of 225mg enanthate + 75mg propionate)

Week 15-16 Anavar 50mg ED

Week 15-16 Arimidex 0.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 15-16 HCG 500iu 2x p/wk

Week 15-16 HGH 4iu ED

Cruise

Week 17-20 125mg Test p/wk

Week 17-20 25mg Proviron ED

Week 17-20 20mg Nolvadex ED

Week 17-20 12.5mg Aromasin 2x p/wk

Week 17-20 HCG 500iu 2x p/wk

Week 17-20 HGH 4iu ED

Second Blast

Week 21-34 400mg Test + 400mg EQ + 500mg Deca p/wk

Week 21-22 12.5mg Aromasin 2x p/wk

Week 23-34 Arimidex 0.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 23-34 Caber 0.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 23-34 HCG 500iu 2x p/wk

Week 21-22 HGH 4iu ED

Week 23-34 HGH 8iu 3x p/wk

Taper

Week 35-36 200mg Test + 200mg EQ + 250mg Deca p/wk

Week 35-36 Arimidex 0.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 35-36 Caber 0.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 35-36 HCG 500iu 2x p/wk

Week 35-36 HGH 8iu 3x p/wk

Cruise

Week 37-40 125mg Test p/wk

Week 37-40 25mg Proviron ED

Week 37-40 20mg Nolvadex ED

Week 37-40 12.5mg Aromasin 2x p/wk

Week 37-40 HCG 500iu 2x p/wk

Week 37-40 HGH 8iu 3x p/wk

HPTA Restart

Week 41-42 12.5mg Aromasin 2x p/wk

Week 41-42 HCG 500iu 3x p/wk

Week 41-42 HMG 75iu 3x p/wk

Week 41-42 HGH 8iu 3x p/wk

PCT Week 43-52 to follow in new post...


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

PCT

Week 43-44

Clomid 100mg ED

Nolvadex 40mg ED

HGH 4iu ED

Aromasin 12.5mg 2x p/wk

Week 45-46

Clomid 50mg ED

Nolvadex 30mg ED

HGH 4iu ED

Aromasin 12.5mg 1x p/wk

Week 47-48

Clomid 25mg ED

Nolvadex 20mg ED

HGH 4iu 3x p/wk

Week 49-50

Nolvadex 10mg ED

HGH 4iu 3x p/wk

Week 51-52

HGH 4iu 3x p/wk


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So there you go, you have the drug, nutrition and training plans so let me know if I haven't explained anything clearly or if you have any comments or advice for the cycle. I will post up a starting photo in the next few days and then will start the log when I start on the 8th of March.

One question I never really answered definitively is whether there would be a benefit to adding T3 and/or T4 because of the long term HGH usage so someone may be able to shed some light on this as of the moment I'm going to leave it out as I haven't seen any real evidence it is required and I have never tried it before so don't know what sides are like etc.

Cheers


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

View attachment 166780


Here is me at 15% BF 196lb as I will be starting this, not the best shape I have been but when I trim back to 12% pretty quickly I look a lot better


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Quick question how do I add a signature at the bottom of my posts as I wanted to include a link to this so people can take a look if they see one of my other posts?


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Roid-Rage

First of all looks good. Very interested how it plays out. One question though. Why run eq so Low? 400mg I see that but 200? Why did you choose such a low amout?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> @Roid-Rage
> 
> First of all looks good. Very interested how it plays out. One question though. Why run eq so Low? 400mg I see that but 200? Why did you choose such a low amout?


Thanks mate I also cant wait to see how it plays out, hoping to reach some PBs for lifts and mass as I'm little out of shape at the moment.

To answer your question about the EQ just look above that as the 200mg is for the 2 week taper only. I'm running 400mg test 400mg eq and 500mg deca for the cycle so I just halfed all 3 for the taper down. Also the test and eq in this cycle is a blend of 200mg of each per ml so that might make more sense.

To be honest I did EQ at 600mg on my last cycle and quite liked it but the 400 in this is really just for synergy with the test and deca to make the anabolic ratio of the cycle higher and for the hunger I get off of it as at this point of the B+C my cals will start to get pretty high to keep gaining.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> Thanks mate I also cant wait to see how it plays out, hoping to reach some PBs for lifts and mass as I'm little out of shape at the moment.
> 
> To answer your question about the EQ just look above that as the 200mg is for the 2 week taper only. I'm running 400mg test 400mg eq and 500mg deca for the cycle so I just halfed all 3 for the taper down. Also the test and eq in this cycle is a blend of 200mg of each per ml so that might make more sense.
> 
> To be honest I did EQ at 600mg on my last cycle and quite liked it but the 400 in this is really just for synergy with the test and deca to make the anabolic ratio of the cycle higher and for the hunger I get off of it as at this point of the B+C my cals will start to get pretty high to keep gaining.


Okay. Habe you thought about including Peptides like ghrp6 for example. That will definitely help with hunger..


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> Okay. Habe you thought about including Peptides like ghrp6 for example. That will definitely help with hunger..


I did consider it and I am thinking of running some peptides afterwards to stimulate some GH release so will have some on hand if I struggle eating wise, to be honest the only time in my life I have struggled to eat enough is when I was on Tren so should be ok and EQ made me pretty hungry last time. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Roid-Rage said:


> Cheers drug list to follow mate
> 
> Its because I buy my proteins and carbs etc. as ingredients and mix them up how much I want of each so sometimes post workout I will have a 100g shake if I'm falling short on protein that day.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind hearing your protein bar recipe! Sick of shakes myself


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> I did consider it and I am thinking of running some peptides afterwards to stimulate some GH release so will have some on hand if I struggle eating wise, to be honest the only time in my life I have struggled to eat enough is when I was on Tren so should be ok and EQ made me pretty hungry last time. Thanks for the suggestion though.


I always use peptides when I come off and run it mostly during the time off. Helps to keep strength up and keeps me still growing a little bit. And I run it during the cycle when I get some inflammation from the high volume of training (mostly in shoulders or knows) that takes good care of that. But your running hgh so that will keep the inflammation away.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Wouldn't mind hearing your protein bar recipe! Sick of shakes myself


Most of the time I buy the protein bars but on the occasion I make them I use scooby's recipe;

Healthy Inexpensive Meal Replacement Bars - Scooby's Home Workouts

Its the protein shakes I usually make up how I want them to be I just buy a protein mix (whey protein concentrate 60%, soy protein isolate 20% and micellar casein 20%) and then mix it with a carb mix, powderised oats, creatine etc. as required.



GermanShark94 said:


> I always use peptides when I come off and run it mostly during the time off. Helps to keep strength up and keeps me still growing a little bit. And I run it during the cycle when I get some inflammation from the high volume of training (mostly in shoulders or knows) that takes good care of that. But your running hgh so that will keep the inflammation away.


Ye I think the GH should have much the same effect I have ran peptides before and quite like them the pinning frequency for decent gains is a commitment though.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

I will be starting on Sunday so been pulling all the boxes of pins etc. out of storage and getting everything prepped ready and I'm really starting to feel the itch, cant believe I've been off for 6 months.

Week 1 plan is;

Sunday 8th March 2015

Empty Morning Weigh In and Body Fat Percentage Measurement (Will post results)

Pin 1ml - 250mg Test E (Geneza Pharmaceuticals) Right Glute

Pin 0.4ml - 4iu HGH (Hygene Pharma dot com) Right Delt

Workout

Going to start with a 20kg de load on the bar and slightly lower volume than I have been doing (I normally train 12, 10 and then 8 reps) so I can up the weights faster and don't plateau so quickly. Plus I'm going to be eating in a slight deficit to lean up a little in the first blast and also to prep my insulin sensitivity for the bulk. Two warm up sets of each exercise building up in weight followed by these working weights for 8, 6 and then 4 reps;

Deadlift 120kg, Bent Over Rows 60kg, Barbell Shrugs 60kg, Flat Bench Press 80kg, Incline Bench Press 60kg, Squats 100kg, Over Head Press 50kg, Front Squats 50kg, Bicycles 5kg + 5kg leg weights, Crunches 10kg.

Monday to Friday

Cardio

2 x 5 mile cycle ride per day so 50 miles in total.

Wednesday

Pin 1ml - 250mg Test E (Geneza Pharmaceuticals) Left Glute

Pin 0.4ml - 4iu HGH (Hygene Pharma dot com) Left Delt

That will be both Glutes pinned which is where I plan to put the oil most of the cycle so any virgin muscle pip as I have been off for so long will be got out of the way with just a ml of test in each. This is also my test front load as I only plan to run 250mg a week for this first blast.

Workout

Going to drop the weights I have been using and go back to body weight with a slightly lower rep range for the same reasons as the weight workout on Sunday. As I am only going to do body weight I'm going to just jump straight into working sets of 8, 6 and then 4.

Wide Grip Pull Ups, Tricep Dips, Chin Ups, Suspended Leg Raises, Wide Grip Push Ups, Inverted Rows, Hanging Leg Raises, Kneeling Ab Rollers.

Friday

Pin 0.4ml - 4iu HGH (Hygene Pharma dot com) Sub Q (I want to see if this GH hurts afterwards so much sub q a second time or if it gets better)


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> I will be starting on Sunday so been pulling all the boxes of pins etc. out of storage and getting everything prepped ready and I'm really starting to feel the itch, cant believe I've been off for 6 months.
> 
> Week 1 plan is;
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Can you upload a pic of all your gear for your cycle?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> Can you upload a pic of all your gear for your cycle?


Good idea mate I will take one when I get home and upload tomorrow


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> Good idea mate I will take one when I get home and upload tomorrow


Great. Also what is your approximate cost of everything together?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> Great. Also what is your approximate cost of everything together?


Let me just check with a moderator first mate if I can say that because I know that we aren't allowed to discuss pricing on here.

@Pscarb is this against the pricing rules if I say how much its cost for the whole cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You can't mention prices buddy


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> You can't mention prices buddy


Thought so cheers mate


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> Can you upload a pic of all your gear for your cycle?


As promised here is the stuff for my cycle, I have 3 more HCG vials to buy and lots more gh as I go but apart from that this is the whole years worth;

View attachment 167167


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Roid-Rage said:


> As promised here is the stuff for my cycle, I have 3 more HCG vials to buy and lots more gh as I go but apart from that this is the whole years worth;
> 
> View attachment 167167


Nice!! What's in the sachets at the top mate? Impossible to zoom properly on my phone, the pic just disappears.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> As promised here is the stuff for my cycle, I have 3 more HCG vials to buy and lots more gh as I go but apart from that this is the whole years worth;
> 
> View attachment 167167


Nice man  looks like a lot of good Times ahead!


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

sen said:


> Nice!! What's in the sachets at the top mate? Impossible to zoom properly on my phone, the pic just disappears.


The sachets at the top are all the tablets so clomid, nolvadex, proviron, anavar, aromasin, arimidex and caber

The oils on the bottom left are masteron, test, deca and test / eq blend with some dhacks bac water

Bottom right is the hyges and the hcgs and above them is the hmg





GermanShark94 said:


> Nice man  looks like a lot of good Times ahead!


Ye haha roll on Sunday and limping around with an oil logged glute for the next year.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So I started yesterday and so far so good;

Drugs

I never used Geneza before but got no PIP today and the 1ml (250mg) Test E went in smooth, the liquid was clear no bits or anything alarming. Only other time I have pinned test e on its own was Genshi which was good dosed lab but the PiP was a lot worse than this. 4iu of Hyge in the right delt also went in smooth and no soreness today.

Nutrition

Pretty much hit my macros bang on day 1, 3300 cals, 300g protein, 300g carbs and 100g fats. Fell a few grams short of each but kept all my food clean and quality which is ideal at the moment so going to stick with that for the rest of this week.

Workout

As planned I started with a 20kg de-load so fairly easy workout gave me a good chance to really push out each rep with full ROM perfect form etc. Two warm up sets of each exercise building up in weight followed by these working weights for 8, 6 and then 4 reps;

Deadlift 120kg, Bent Over Rows 60kg, Barbell Shrugs 60kg, Flat Bench Press 80kg, Incline Bench Press 60kg, Squats 100kg, Over Head Press 50kg, Front Squats 50kg, Bicycles 5kg + 5kg leg weights, Crunches 10kg.

Cardio

I'm in the office all week this week so will be the full 5 miles cycling each way 5 days so 50 miles in total.

Stats

Did my weigh in and calipers and came in at 197lb and 16% BF so a little depressing after what I was but never mind crack on a drop a few percent straight off hopefully. Will do another one of these in a month to monitor progress.

View attachment 166780


Next Update

Apart from this nothing should change until Wednesday when I have my calisthenics workout and another pin of each so will update again on Thursday.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Tiny bit of PiP today from Sunday's Geneza Test E jab I hope the Masteron E/P blend I will be throwing in next week is this smooth.

No soreness from the delt IM jab of Hyge (hygene pharma dot com) as I know some people report soreness from this.

Surprising amount of DOMs this week, I know the gear hasn't kicked in yet but I did a 20kg de load on my workout so just goes to show if you push every rep slowly and controlled throughout then you can get more from lower weight.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I do Geneva last 5 years. Never had fake and is really close to

pharmaceuticals grade

No pip after first shot either...

Great gear

Don't know why more people don't use it....cheap too


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I do Geneva last 5 years. Never had fake and is really close to
> 
> pharmaceuticals grade
> 
> ...


Never used it before but my mate pointed me in the direction of the main source (you will probably know what I mean by this if you also order it from them) I was using Genshi before which is good gear but the pip isn't great so he recommended Geneza as he said it is a lot smoother and dosed well on the lab tests.

Price was reasonable and I couldn't find anyone who had actually used it with a bad word to say online only positive comments but you are right it doesn't seem as popular as you would think. Saw a few people slating the source but they were people who don't use them and I have had nothing but good experiences with them so obviously just haters.

Anyway good to hear from someone who has been using it for a while so cheers mate think I will be using them from now on too if this cycle goes well.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

I had my second test and GH pins last night all went smooth again and so did the calisthenics workout (completed all reps and sets as planned), will be cycling for the rest of the week and one more GH pin on Friday then Sunday is the start of week 2.

I have been keeping a detailed food diary in excel for this week so I will post this up at the end of the week and then I plan to repeat that exact same diet plan until I feel like it needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I do Geneva last 5 years. Never had fake and is really close to
> 
> pharmaceuticals grade
> 
> ...


You ever tried their .cn Hyges mate?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> You ever tried their .cn Hyges mate?


No mate, never done it :thumbup1:


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No mate, never done it :thumbup1:


Cool I am gonna give it a try I think cause lots of people rate it and I cant see them selling anything that's bunk.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoke a little soon on the second GH pin later in the day on Thursday it started to become tender to the touch and it still is now.

Its weird cause I did a test on this GH a few weeks before I started the cycle where I pinned 4iu sub q into stomach and 4iu IM into the delt;

The sub q was really tender for days but nothing visible and it went after about 3 or 4 days I would say

The IM into the delt was a little tender for a day or two but I used a 27g so thought it may be this

Then I started the cycle and first IM shot using a 30g into the right delt was completely painless and no soreness after at all

Second shot into left delt using a 30g and I have the tenderness again

I can live with it as its only really same as pip you would expect from a bit of oil in the delt but I must admit it does worry me cause this is the only GH that anyone reports this from, some people report red lumps and itchiness etc. but I haven't had that thank [email protected]"% .

I've got another GH shot due today that I was going to do sub q but not too sure now may just stick it in the delt that isn't sore cause the sub q soreness was a lot worse last time than the IM.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So I did Fridays GH shot in my right delt and didn't go sub q that one is fine again, I then did Sunday's GH shot into the delt that was a bit sore, it stung a little going in but actually now it feels better so all good just going to keep rotating delts for the GH until it gets to every day pinning, what other muscles are suitable for a 30g needle and GH would you say as I would probably like a couple more to rotate?

Also on Sunday I had 1/2ml test (125mg enanthate) and 1.5ml masteron blend (225mg enanthate + 75mg propionate) went in smooth all in one pin into the right glute. Can't feel anything as of yet from either the gear or the GH but weren't expecting to for another few weeks.

Workout also went well I did the same as last week just upped the reps to 12, 10, 8 on the working sets but kept the weight the same for one more week.

Diet has been ok so far but I am using this time before the gear kicks in to tweak, its been a quite a while since I was trying to achieve anything other than maintaining with my diet so I have been falling a little short on protein about 270 most days while tipping slightly over on the carbs 320 and fats 110 so got to make some more tweaks this week and get it bang on.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So here is my diet, I plan on sticking with this for about the first 8 weeks of the cycle maybe longer depending on if my body fat continues to drop slowly while I'm increasing lean mass, would be interested in what you guys think of it, apologies for the format it was pasted out of excel;

Monday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Protein Flapjack	324	23.9	45.1	7.2

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

4 x Chicken Thighs	692	87.6	6.8	38.4

Triple Chicken Salad Sandwich	558	37	61	17

Red Grapes 250g (1/2 pack)	163	1	38.5	0.3

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

450g Natural Strawberry Yoghurt	354	20.1	60.3	0.6

28g Walnuts	190	4	4	18

Chicken Curry + Rice with Vegetables	700	65	72	14

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Total	3364	312.1	327.5	96.9

Tuesday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

Pastrami + Emmental Sandwich	405	21.8	47.6	13.3

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Protein Flapjack	324	23.9	45.1	7.2

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

4 x Chicken Thighs	692	87.6	6.8	38.4

Chicken, Poppy Seed + Mango Salad	164	16	14	4

Red Grapes 250g (1/2 pack)	163	1	38.5	0.3

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

450g Natural Vanilla Yoghurt	354	20.1	60.3	0.6

28g Cashews	155	3	9	12

Chicken, Stir Fry Vegetables + Noodles	600	64	77	4

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Total	3240	310.9	338.1	81.6

Wednesday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

Egg + Cress Sandwich	307	15.5	40.6	8.6

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Protein Flapjack	324	23.9	45.1	7.2

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

4 x Chicken Thighs	692	87.6	6.8	38.4

Wholemeal Pasta + Chicken Salad	306	14.1	36.6	10.2

3 x Plums 50	0.8	11.5	0.1

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

Gainer Shake with 500ml Milk	695	38	94	16.6

Steak + Mediteranean Vegetables	600	65	35	22

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Total	3357	318.4	309.4	104.5

Thursday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

BLT Sandwich	490	13	39	27

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Protein Flapjack	324	23.9	45.1	7.2

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

4 x Chicken Thighs	692	87.6	6.8	38.4

Sweet Chilli Chicken + Rice Noodle Salad	170	14	26	1

3 x Plums 50	0.8	11.5	0.1

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

450g Natural Vanilla Yoghurt	354	20.1	60.3	0.6

28g Pistachios	173	5.9	8	12.6

Spaghetti Bolognaise with Minced Steak	680	68	70	12

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Total	3316	306.8	306.5	100.3

Friday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

Egg Salad Sandwich	347	16.8	46.4	9.7

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Protein Flapjack	324	23.9	45.1	7.2

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

4 x Chicken Thighs	692	87.6	6.8	38.4

Piri Piri Chicken + Wild Rice Salad	231	19.8	28.4	3.6

Blueberries 125g	72	0.9	12.5	0.4

Monster Blue	15	0.1	4.9	0.1

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

450g Natural Strawberry Yoghurt	354	20.1	60.3	0.6

28g Walnuts	190	4	4	18

Burger, Sweet Potato Fries + Mixed Beans	750	43	105	15

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Total	3343	289.6	348.3	94.3

Saturday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Full English;	800	65	85	20

2 chicken sausages, 2 trimmed bacon,

2 eggs, 2 mushroom, 2 wholemeal toast,

baked beans + 2 tomatoes

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

Tuna Mayo Sandwich	340	35.5	30.4	7

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

100g Rolled Oats + 200ml Milk	489	24.2	75.6	10.6

28g Cashews	155	3	9	12

Banana + Apple	200	1	52	0

Smoked Salmon + Philadelphia on Toast	454	38.2	31.9	17.9

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Steak + Mediteranean Vegetables	600	65	35	22

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

3397	314.4	349.5	90.9

Sunday	Cals	Protein	Carbs	Fat

Actimel Probiotic Yoghurt	30	2.7	3.7	0.1

Water 1 Litre, Multi Vitamin + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Full English;	800	65	85	20

2 chicken sausages, 2 trimmed bacon,

2 eggs, 2 mushroom, 2 wholemeal toast,

baked beans + 2 tomatoes

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

100g Rolled Oats + 200ml Milk	489	24.2	75.6	10.6

Banana + Apple	200	1	52	0

28g Pistachios	173	5.9	8	12.6

Pro Milk 50	320	50.5	26	1

Water 1 litre, Vitamin C, CLA + Creatine	0	0	0	0

High Protein Shake	520	90	30	2.5

Turkey, Potatoes, Vegetables + Gravy	710	73	59	19

Diet Coke	3	0.1	0.3	0.1

Water 1 Litre, ZMA + EFAs	0	0	0	0

Total	3248	312.5	339.9	66

Daily Averages	3324	309.3	331.4	90.7


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

I was aiming for a varied diet I could repeat every week with about 3300 cals, 300g protein, 300g Carbs and 100g fats so I think this is close enough, going to see how I get on with it but any comments to improve are welcome.

I'm 197lb 16% body fat and will be running 250mg test and 600mg mast throughout these first 8 weeks as well as building up to 4iu of GH ED, I will be cycling 5 miles each way 5 days per week and doing 2 full body workouts per week during this time as well with the goal of dropping body fat and increasing lean mass would you say this diet matches those goals?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Geneza oil pins still smooth with no PiP, had my second mast and test one last night.

I haven't had any more sore GH pins so maybe my body got used to it, just ordered some ansomones which will arrive in next couple of days so I plan on keeping with the hyges at 3x4iu a week for week 1-3 then do the same with ansomones for week 4-6 (mainly cause I'm gagging to try them) then back on the hyges 4iu ED until they run out then swap to ansomones 4iu ED, got enough to tide me over for a couple of months now.

Body weight workout went well completed all the sets at 12 , 10 , 8 but my lats are wrecked from the wide grip pulls today so I hope they better for my weight workout on Sunday.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GH Pin Friday all good, GH and Test+Mast pin on Sunday all good also started on HCG just 250iu and arimidex 0.5mg this Sunday.

Had a rubbish workout though didn't even make the same reps as last week on only a 2.5kg increase so going to repeat this workout next week, felt a bit demotivated to be honest but I think I haven't been sleeping well enough because of the lil-un teething at the minute, may have to start sleeping on the sofa night before workouts haha.

So this is week 3 of the cycle and up to end of week 6 the drug protocol will be as follows;

Sunday 125mg test e, 225mg mast e, 75mg mast p, 250iu hcg, 4iu gh, arimidex 0.5mg

Wednesday 125mg test e, 225mg mast e, 75mg mast p, 250iu hcg, 4iu gh, arimidex 0.5mg

Friday 250iu hcg, 4iu gh

Only thing that changes at week 7 is GH becomes 4iu every day and HCG becomes 500iu twice per week, then at week 9 I add anavar at 50mg every day. Diet remains as above until I update with a new one.

I received my ansomones this weekend so gonna have Wednesdays shot of gh as my last hyge because I have that preloaded and then try some ansomone for the next few weeks before I jump on the hyges daily.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Had an extra workout last night only light weight though to help my mrs out we did the same routine deadlifts, bent over rows, barbell shrugs, bench press, incline bench press, squat, ohp, front squat, bicycles, crunches just on much lighter weights. She is running a cycle as well now (her first) which is just 10mg of anavar ED for 10 weeks. Feel really good today the light weight workout has really loosened up my doms either that or the masteron has kicked in


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

How's Geneza gear mate???


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> How's Geneza gear mate???


Seems good so far mate, seem to be feeling what I would expect to at this stage should know more about results in a few more weeks. The PIP is really low compared to what I have done before I hardly notice I have had an injection with this gear so that gets a big thumbs up for a start because other gear has sometimes hindered my workouts cause of the PIP.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Geneza don't give me pip whatsoever and got big gains from it

I done test tren and deca

All smoth..... Thanks

Some idiot pm me saying is junk...clueless ****

Hope your cycle goes to plan


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Haven't updated this for a bit so will fill you in from last Wednesday where I left off in my last post, continued as planned and had my calisthenic workout Wednesday, DOMs didn't hit so hard this time so will start adding weight to these next week. Had my test125+mast300 jab still all good on the pip, my hyge 4iu, adex 0.5mg and hcg 250iu.

Switched to Ansomones on Friday so had my first 4iu of that and hcg 250iu.

Sunday had my test125+mast300 jab, ansomone 4iu, adex 0.5mg and hcg 250iu. More importantly I hammered the workout I failed one last week so am buzzing and sore today at work, still managed to cycle in though 

I only have a 4 day week at work this week and then 10 days off from good Friday onwards so my cardio will suffer because the cycling I do is to work and back but going to up the frequency of my workouts while I'm off to coincide with recovery.

Couple more weeks on GH 4iu 3x per week and then I will up it to 4iu ED gonna jump back on the hyges when I do this then roll onto the ansomones because I can already feel these are stronger I think so may as well build up from weakest to strongest.

Looking forward to being up to full dose once injectables are in and up to their full potential and I'm on the anavar and GH daily too, one thing I have noticed about masteron so far is it doesn't seem to raise blood pressure like other compounds maybe because it doesn't aromatise and I'm on low test dose the 2x 0.5mg per week of adex should keep my estrogen levels low enough to stay feeling this good throughout.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Geneza don't give me pip whatsoever and got big gains from it
> 
> I done test tren and deca
> 
> ...


The masteron blend and the test e is definitely smooth I hardly notice I have had a jab, the deca I will be doing later in the cycle only one I'm thinking may bad on the pip is the test e/ eq blend you tried that one?

Why would someone pm that lol why not write it on a thread so it can be discussed. Cheers mate I hope so too I haven't seen any reason in my research before or how its going so far to think that geneza is anything other than what it says it is.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No I don't buy blends...I mix my own haha

It's that guy that moans about all that fake tren... Idiot

Gear is good even orals...I don't buy anything else


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No I don't buy blends...I mix my own haha
> 
> It's that guy that moans about all that fake tren... Idiot
> 
> Gear is good even orals...I don't buy anything else


Cool ye I saw lab tests on most of their single products just not the blend but I cant see them risking their rep for something not any good. I wouldn't normally go for blends either just throw singles in same pin but I wanted to run test eq and deca for the bulking blast and the doses I wanted to do would have been a lot of oil without the blend. The masteron prop and enanthate blend is all good though so hopefully the test e and eq will be too.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Started to feel the rage today when I was cycling into work and someone cut me up I found myself chasing them before checking myself so looks like the gear is working


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pins and workout done as planned yesterday, I do have one concern though I wasn't expecting any nipple activity on 250mg test and 600 mast to be honest especially with adex at 0.5mg twice per week but they are sensitive behind the nipple when pushed on, weren't sure if it was in my head so got my mrs to check and she said the bit behind my nipple it feels like hers did when they were full of milk. Any ideas? This worries me as I was planning on using same dose for next blast which will be test eq and deca (with caber at same dose) so if I'm getting this now off masteron I may have to rethink ai dosages.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Going to add 10mg of nolvadex per day and up the adex from twice per week to three times. Everything else has been going well and it does seem to be settling down anyway just don't want to take any chances this early on. It will be day 1 of week 5 tomorrow so I plan to weigh in and what I need to adjust diet wise.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So no cardio this week as I have week off work but squeezed in a few extra workouts and gonna up it to 3 per week now due to improved recovery, going to do fbw with weights Sunday and Wednesday and then fbw calisthenics on a Friday for now. I have weighed in and taken caliper measurements just need to calculate my body fat percentage and then ill post up later, dont think there is enough visible progress from the first pic to bother taking anymore at this stage will do this at end of first blast. The 10mg of nolva seems to be helping the nips so will give this another week at this dose and up to 20mg after that of the problem still persists. Workouts are getting easier so I know the masteron is kicking in fully now. First time I have tried this particular aas and must say I do rate it so far for sense of wellbeing etc.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Had a week off work so didn't really update this, still been working out, dosing drugs and eating as planned although I did have one cheat day on my week off where my macros went completely out of the window. The Nolvadex seems to have stopped the gyno in its tracks which I believe is being caused by the GH and the fact I left some gyno after my last cycle because it had seemed to disappear. After reading up quite a bit on this I have ordered some letro in to see if I can reverse the little I do have and not have to rely on nolvadex for the rest of the cycle.

I also did my weigh in so here is a recap of what happened in the first 6 weeks, my starting stats and what I am now;

Week 1

Starting Stats -- 197lb and 16% BF

AAS -- Test E 500mg Front Load

GH -- 4iu x 3 p/wk (Hygene Pharma Dot Com)

Wrote up my diet and adjusted macros to 3300 cals, 300g protein, 300g carbs and 100g Fats

Started with 1 x FBW Free Weights and 1 x FBW Calisthenics p/wk

Week2

AAS -- Test E 250mg and Masteron 450mg E / 150mg P

Everything else the same

Week 3

Added Adex 0.5mg 2 x p/wk and HCG 250iu 3 x p/wk

Everything else the same

Week 4

Noticed small gyno behind one nipple that I had on my last cycle flare up again this week but kept everything else the same.

Changed the GH to Ansomones this week but same dosage and frequency

Week 5

Increased Adex to 0.5mg 3 x p/wk

Added Nolvadex @ 10mg ED

Increased Workouts to 2 x FBW Free Weights and 1 x FBW Calisthenics p/wk due to increased recovery

No cardio this week only as I have a week off work (all the other weeks I completed 5 days, 5 miles cycling twice per day so 50 miles in total split across 10 sessions)

Week 6

Kept everything the same except upping the Nolvadex to 20mg ED

Strained my knee at the beginning of this week so missed out Back Squats, Deadlifts and Front Squats this week to avoid making it worse but will resume these next week and still back to the cycling cardio this week as that is a little easier on the knee

New Stats from weigh in week 6 -- 205lb and 15% Body Fat

So a bit of bad luck with the old knee injury playing up but hopefully a week off will have sorted this enough and the return of the gyno which does annoy me a bit, I never had an issue with this until my last cycle running a Dbol kick start gave me a small lump behind my left nipple and I think either the GH or the Test front load must have aggravated it. I am definitely going to run some letro to try and get rid of it this time because last time I just blocked it with Nolva and thought it had gone and I don't want it coming back every cycle.

The weigh in results aren't too bad though 8lb weight increase and 1% body fat drop in 6 weeks is ok. As I started AAS and GH in this 6 weeks I will assume that much of the weight increase will be water retention with the body fat drop and an overall weight increase I'm also going to assume that I have added some lean mass. The body fat drop is probably a little smaller than I would have liked so I am going to adjust my diet down a little. I'm thinking 250g protein, 250g carbs and 100g fats coming to 2900 cals for the next 6 weeks should be ok to lean up a little more.

For the next 2 weeks (week 7 and 8) everything will remain the same except HCG will become 500iu 2 x p/wk and the GH will become 4iu ED, I still have Ansomones and Hyges so I think I am going to run ansomones 5 days of the week and hyges 2 days of the week due to vial sizes and that I can rack up the whole week in one go.

The Letro should be here next week so I will run the nolvadex 20mg ED week 7 and then lower this to 10mg ED in week 8 while I introduce the Letro and ramp it up then week 9 and 10 run the letro at full dosage with no adex or nolva then week 11 taper the letro back down while reintroducing the adex then week 12 back to normal. Haven't finalised the letro protocol yet as I have never used it before but this is where I am at currently. Wanna get the gyno sorted asap so I can concentrate on getting the most out of the cycle especially as the anavar gets introduced week 9 which isn't far off now.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Today both my knees are killing me so I don't think it is the one that I had an old injury in and definitely not due to training as I haven't done deadlifts or squats all week in fact the only leg work has been the cycling. Have been reading up and may be down to the GH so hopefully my body just gets used to this and it subsides, going to force myself to do squats and deadlifts this weekend anyway and see how I get on.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Workout yesterday was a struggle after a week off deadlifts and squats, failed on the last sets so will repeat at same weight next week and then carry on where I was, knees held out through the workout although they aren't really better I think I am just getting used to the aching a bit more now. Hopefully as my body gets used to the GH this side will get a bit better if its that and not me driving my E too low because of the gyno. The gyno seems to have gone down now and definitely isn't growing, I'm still waiting for letro so hopefully will get that this week and blast this once and for all although I am concerned that if the knee pain is because of low E this will make it worse, guess there is only one way to find out.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

nice journal keep going mate, any pics?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Dragon555 said:


> nice journal keep going mate, any pics?


Cheers mate, ye there was a starting pic near the beginning, this one which was 197lb and 16% BF 6 weeks ago when I started the gear;



Haven't taken any progress pics yet am thinking every 3-4 months for these throughout the year


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

So I am pinning GH every day now and just alternating delts which isn't too bad as I am only using 30g needles but I think they are going to need a break at some point so does anyone have any suggestions on other muscles to pin GH into, maybe lats?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

I have just carried on pinning into delts for the GH and so far haven't had any painful ones so will just carry on for now, the knee pain from the GH is still effecting but I am managing to carry on with workouts so just going to put up with it. I am currently waiting on some letro to blast my gyno away, do you think I should this while on this cutting cycle, on the cruise or on the bulking cycle after that? I have also ordered some more ansomones as they beat the hyges hand down and some t3 to add at the end of the cutting cycle.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Maybe do it during cutting then You get The benefit of getting rid of water retention. But i personally would do it during cruise bc i know from personal experience it shut e down good and my Joints where killing me so not much working out for some time till it cleared out. So You wont loose as much workout time and benefit if You do it in cruise.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

In on this mate cant wait to see progress


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> Maybe do it during cutting then You get The benefit of getting rid of water retention. But i personally would do it during cruise bc i know from personal experience it shut e down good and my Joints where killing me so not much working out for some time till it cleared out. So You wont loose as much workout time and benefit if You do it in cruise.


This is my thinking too, in a few weeks I will be on test, mast, var, gh and t3 in a deficit so part of me wants to run it then and get E right down to help with cut but am also concerned around joints and training etc so wondering whether to postpone for couple of months until cruise although what concerns me about that is the longer I leave gyno the harder it will be to reverse :S



little_johnson said:


> In on this mate cant wait to see progress


Cheers mate will post progress pics at 16 weeks in I am currently on week 8.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Letro is not going to come until later in week so this week (week 8) I have upped the adex to 0.5mg ED from 3x per week. Still running 20mg Nolva ED. I'm thinking introduce letro next week (week 9) at 1.25mg ED while dropping adex back to 0.5mg 3x and Nolva to 10mg then the week after (week 10) drop nolva and adex completely and start running letro at 2.5mg ED then stick with this until gyno is gone and phase out the same way but backwards, this seem like a plan?

I will also be adding the var week 9 and the t3 week 11. I will do another 6 week update with weigh in at week 12 leading on from the one on the previous page which covered week 1-6.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Letro is going to be delayed so not sure whether to carry on with another week at 0.5mg adex ED and 20mg nolva ED or whether to lower the adex down to EOD until letro arrives. Feel ok at the moment so I'm guessing my E hasn't been driven extremely low yet. I'm now about to have my first cheat meal since I have eaten clean for 8 weeks thought I'd treat myself to a burger king. Its bank holiday weekend so gonna throw in an extra workout to make up for losing a days cardio Monday.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

if it feels fine stay with it.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

GermanShark94 said:


> if it feels fine stay with it.


I'm a bit worried about running out of adex as I hadn't really accounted for having to take it every day and the guy I'm waiting for the letro and t3 from is same guy I'm waiting for some more adex off so I have dropped it to EOD 0.5mg and kept the 20mg nolva ED for now, hopefully that's ok until the letro arrives, I really hope he comes through soon or its going to be too late to run the t3 as I want to do it with the var I just started plus I want to blast this gyno with the letro before I get on the deca.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IN for progress, doing similar my self from Christmas time just gone until June next year B&C although with less gear, just test tren dbol and deca

dunno how the fck to stay up to speed with this i don't even know how to stay up with my own journal haha have to search through my previous posts lol

but will keep an eye out! expecting some massive changes!

how much size/strength have you gained so far?

any rough idea of a end target?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

mrwright said:


> IN for progress, doing similar my self from Christmas time just gone until June next year B&C although with less gear, just test tren dbol and deca
> 
> dunno how the fck to stay up to speed with this i don't even know how to stay up with my own journal haha have to search through my previous posts lol
> 
> ...


Probably sounds like I am running more than I am mate, only running test 250mg + mast 600mg EW, GH 4iu and just started 50mg var ED and this is all I will be running for this first blast / cycle unless t3 turns up in next week or two. I'm only on week 9 currently so nothing massive yet. I haven't been updating this as regularly as I like but just do a recap every so often because training etc. takes precedent over the log.

In the first 6 weeks I went from 197lb 16%BF to 205lb 15%BF and I will have another update to this end of week 12 but I think I have probably dropped another BF percent since then so hoping for 13% by the weigh in and I weighed this weekend and was 207lb so hoping for 210 by weigh in.

Strength wise I did a 20kg deload on the big lifts when I started as I was going onto a calorie deficit and have been off gear for a while and didn't want to make things more difficult, I'll be back to where I was on my previous cycle in a few weeks though so hoping to push 10kg above this first cycle and then add another 20kg on the second cycle to my big lifts, probably drop 10kg during pct and end up with 20kg added to all my lifts by the time I'm completely off.

Goal wise I am hoping for over 210lb and under 12% BF by the end of the first blast / cycle (16 weeks) then hold this for the cruise, clear out my system so I respond to the second blast which is test 400mg, eq 400mg and deca 500mg EW and I am hoping to reach over 230lb and maintain under 12% BF by the end of this then try and hold as much of this as possible through taper and pct and hoping to natty out by the end of it at around 220lb and 12%BF but any more muscle and any less fat is also welcome.

How you getting on so far with your B+C then mate do you have a thread? If you have been running it since Christmas you have been on longer than I have and if you are running until next June that's longer than I plan to run, is that including PCT and coming off?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Roid-Rage said:


> Probably sounds like I am running more than I am mate, only running test 250mg + mast 600mg EW, GH 4iu and just started 50mg var ED and this is all I will be running for this first blast / cycle unless t3 turns up in next week or two. I'm only on week 9 currently so nothing massive yet. I haven't been updating this as regularly as I like but just do a recap every so often because training etc. takes precedent over the log.
> 
> In the first 6 weeks I went from 197lb 16%BF to 205lb 15%BF and I will have another update to this end of week 12 but I think I have probably dropped another BF percent since then so hoping for 13% by the weigh in and I weighed this weekend and was 207lb so hoping for 210 by weigh in.
> 
> ...


Sounds good pal

alot more organised than me haha

I originally planned to TRT for life, but decided to try and come off and see how i handle being natty properly

I started TRT dose 250mg every 2 weeks around the end of December then 500mg Test and 400mg Tren from January until march, went from about 78kg/171lbs after finishing cutting to 90ish KG/ 198lbs but got leaner, could of got alot more size/strength but kept kcals down abit after gaining shiit loads of fat last cycle from eating too much (5000 kcals minimum anywhere up to 8+) so probably ended up abit low(4000) but gains are gains!

currently on 250mg test every 10 days cruise gonna add in a DBOL blast within the month then 500mg test and 200mg Deca from August until december/january, then just 500mg+ test for another month, then cruise dose add in HCG either during the blast or after then june is the time i plan to come off then start PCT etc, NOT looking forward to that! haha

honestly i've fcked my whole B&C up until this point, didn't bother to track weight etc or if i did it was very rarely

Calories were abit too low and constantly changed from eating random sh1te so one day could of been 3900, the next 5900 so could never have that constant of knowing how much im getting and if i needs increasing etc

Training style switched once or twice during so that messed up abit, and intensity lacked near the end of the blast as Estrogen rose an abit of gyno and a pretty limp holiday away with the missus haha

just shows how good gear is if i can be that bad yet still make reasonable gains

i've got a journal at.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/294237-felone-log-wait-mind-fcker.html

mainly just me chatting sh1te but gonna add in some pics etc an try an use it more


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Sounds good pal
> 
> alot more organised than me haha
> 
> ...


No worries mate its good to have a plan but got to be flexible because you never how your body is going to react, bloody gyno came up for me too and that can really screw with things because you have drive E down to get rid which kills training.

I'm only really doing a proper weigh in and body fat measurement once every 6 weeks, I add a comment or two on here every so often but mainly just gonna do 6 weekly updates so it doesn't take too much effort away from training etc.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Bit late posting this , life has been a little hectic but here is my 6 week update I have included my first 6 weeks below and will then lead on from there;

Week 1

Starting Stats -- 197lb and 16% BF

AAS -- Test E 500mg Front Load

GH -- 4iu x 3 p/wk (Hygene Pharma Dot Com)

Wrote up my diet and adjusted macros to 3300 cals, 300g protein, 300g carbs and 100g Fats

Started with 1 x FBW Free Weights and 1 x FBW Calisthenics p/wk

Week2

AAS -- Test E 250mg and Masteron 450mg E / 150mg P

Everything else the same

Week 3

Added Adex 0.5mg 2 x p/wk and HCG 250iu 3 x p/wk

Everything else the same

Week 4

Noticed small gyno behind one nipple that I had on my last cycle flare up again this week but kept everything else the same.

Changed the GH to Ansomones this week but same dosage and frequency

Week 5

Increased Adex to 0.5mg 3 x p/wk

Added Nolvadex @ 10mg ED

Increased Workouts to 2 x FBW Free Weights and 1 x FBW Calisthenics p/wk due to increased recovery

No cardio this week only as I have a week off work (all the other weeks I completed 5 days, 5 miles cycling twice per day so 50 miles in total split across 10 sessions)

Week 6

Kept everything the same except upping the Nolvadex to 20mg ED

Strained my knee at the beginning of this week so missed out Back Squats, Deadlifts and Front Squats this week to avoid making it worse but will resume these next week and still back to the cycling cardio this week as that is a little easier on the knee

New Stats from weigh in week 6 -- 205lb and 15% Body Fat

The body fat was smaller than I would have liked so I adjusted my diet down a little to 250g protein, 250g carbs and 100g fats coming to 2900 cals for the next 6 weeks.

Week 7

Changed HCG from 250iu x 3 p/wk to 500iu x 2 p/wk

Changed GH from 4iu x 3 p/wk to 4iu ED

Test 250mg p/wk and Mast 600mg p/wk remains the same

Nolvadex 20mg ED remains the same

Adex changed 0.5mg x 3 p/wk to 0.5mg ED

Week 8

Everything stays the same

Week 9

Back on the deadlifts and squats this week as my knee feels better, I was stuck on bench etc. so has given me a chance to even out my lifts anyway on the upside.

Everything stays the same except;

Added Anavar 50mg ED

Changed Adex from 0.5mg ED to EOD

Week 10

Everything stays the same

Week 11

Everything stays the same except;

Added T3 50mcg ED

Changed GH from 4iu ED to 8iu 3 x p/wk

Changed Nolvadex from 20mg ED to 10mg ED

Week 12

Everything stays the same except dropping Nolvadex

New Stats from weigh in week 12 -- 199lb and 13% Body Fat

So I have lost 6lb total weight and 2% body fat in the last 6 weeks with no muscle loss according to the calculator I use.

I am a little bit disappointing though because also no muscle gain and my 6 pack still isn't visible.

I only have 4 weeks left of this cutting cycle though so will keep diet as is at 250g protein, 250g carbs and 100g fats coming to 2900 cals.

Training wise I am still doing the FBW I started with, did a 20kg deload on everything when I started this so I am now lifting where I was on my last cycle on a higher rep range (was 8,6,4 now 12,10,8).

I am hoping to push up another 10kg during the end of this first cycle and hold that weight throughout the cruise but I am struggling to add weight on the bar the last few weeks.

I'll follow up with an update in another 6 weeks although because I posted this 2 weeks late its only in 4 weeks time and will probably include some progress pics at the 18 week mark.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

A further update on the gyno situation it seemed to have reversed with the nolva quite a bit so managed to lower adex back down to EOD and drop the nolva, still waiting on my letro so I can blast it during cruise though.


----------

